# A Few Food Questions



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I am trying to give Pixel new foods and get her to eat it, and was wondering, are cornbread, whole wheat bread, strawberry banana yoplait yogurt, and unseasoned burger OK to feed her? Also, Purina 1 chicken and rice catfood only has 0.8% calcium.... is that a good amount? If not, how can I give her some? Is it OK to give her crushed tums even though she isn't nursing? She is only 4 months old.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Oh yeah, we use Jiffy cornbread mix and add in egg, milk, and molasses. Just thought I'd add that.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I would say no on all of those. Yogurt is dairy, which can give a hedgehog serious diarrhea and kill it, and I don't think they can properly digest bread of any kind. Cornbread is especially bad, because hedgies can't digest corn. As for the burger...well, that should speak for itself, I think, considering that it's more or less just junk food.

I'm also pretty sure she doesn't need the tums, so I'd leave off on those if I were you. 

Someone more experienced will chime in soon, I'm sure.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Yes, that's what I thought.  I just wanted to make sure, because as I said, I want to get her to eat a larger variety of foods. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yogurt is fine to feed in small amounts as treats. Often people feed it when their hedgies are on antibiotics to help settle their stomach. Plain unseasoned ground beef can be fed in small amounts as long as its well cooked and cooled. I wouldn't feed the other things you mentioned.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

OK, thank you too!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sela said:


> I would say no on all of those. Yogurt is dairy, which can give a hedgehog serious diarrhea and kill it, and I don't think they can properly digest bread of any kind. Cornbread is especially bad, because hedgies can't digest corn. As for the burger...well, that should speak for itself, I think, considering that it's more or less just junk food.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure she doesn't need the tums, so I'd leave off on those if I were you.
> 
> Someone more experienced will chime in soon, I'm sure.


oh, i didn't know they can't digest corn. i thought it was just not valuable nutritionally.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've heard it floating around recently too that they can't digest corn. It is a filler, but I don't know how accurate it is to say they are unable to digest it.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Corn, in whole pieces, is even hard for humans to digest. However, I don't know much about it serving as a filler in dry kibbles other than it is not as nutritional as other products that can be used instead.


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

I just wanted to add on the ground burger to blot it really good with paper towels to remove any excess grease. We have done that when feeding our Shar Pei. I supplement her diet with unseasoned ground beef and white rice occasionally. Too much grease can cause the usual health problems just as in humans and occasionally stool problems.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

Thank you all! I was pretty sure that cornbread, and bread where bad, yogurt and ground beef OK in small amounts, but I just wanted to check.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sunshiner said:


> Thank you all! I was pretty sure that cornbread, and bread where bad, yogurt and ground beef OK in small amounts, but I just wanted to check.


it is great of you to check.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)




----------

